# Here at WKORVs & now I know DO NOT check in on Friday for an OV with a 2 bedroom (m)



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 17, 2007)

unit.  This came directly from the resort room assigner.  We were assigned room 2205/2207.  At first I was very excited as I got a room in building 2.  The level could have been higher but I was gonna take it.  Got to the room and there was no way to see through railing on the balcony it was a stucco type wall.  So, when you sat down you stared at the wall.  It was at least 4 feet tall.   I was not happy.  There are only 2 - 2 bedrooms units like this.  The other one is next door.

So, I went back to the front desk to request another room.  The regular front desk staff could not do anything so, he brought out a manager/room assigner guy.  At first, he was not going to change our room assignment.  He said that there was no availability.  I told him how unhappy I was.  So, we offered to give up our two bedroom for a one bedroom to get a better view.  So, the lightbulb clicked on for him.  So, he started clicking on the computer.  Guess what, we do have a 2 bedroom unit for you.  We are facing North towards WKOVR-N.  Since, we checked in after dark I don't know what our view looks like but I'm sure I'll be happier with it since I won't be at a wall.   We can see the WKORV-N pool from our unit. 

The only advantage to these 2 units with the walls on the patio is that both of the studios have a patio.  I'll post pictures as soon as I download my photos.

Once our room was straightened out I talked to him more about room assignments.  He told me that Friday is the worst day to check in.  Originally, he had told us that we had the only 2 bedroom unit available.  He said that 60% of check-ins are Saturday.  Sunday is 2nd place while Friday is last.  Finally, he told me that requesting high floor, pool facing & closest to the ocean does nothing for you.  Basically, everyone gets that view as first priority.  The rooms are ASSIGNED based on date & time of reservation.  Basically, he said that they start at the 6th floor closest to the ocean and work their way down.  

Now if you want something unique like facing the park or low floor or facing North towards WKORV-N then, definitely add it to the reservation.  Basically, he told me that for the people that don't request a view that the default view is high floor, facing the pool & closest to the ocean.  So, the owner with no view request will just get the next unit available.  Does that make sense?   He said that the units are assigned based on the time/date stamp.  

If anyone has any other questions, please let me know...  I'll be here all week.


----------



## short (Nov 17, 2007)

*Checked in last Sun.*

We checked in last Sunday and received building 4 3rd floor, end unit.  Not a spectacular view but adaquate for us.  We traded in through II so my expectations were lower.  We were told the room is one of the larger ones.

Short


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> .  So, the owner with no view request will just get the next unit available.  Does that make sense?   He said that the units are assigned based on the time/date stamp.



I think it makes sense.  Let's say someone makes a reservation at 12 mos. out and doesn't request a view.  Then I come along and make a reservation at 11 mos. out and request a specific view - should I get a better view than the 12 mo. Resv.?  Or, since the other guy didn't make a request, should he be stuck on the bottom floor of Bldg. 4?  I think the timestamp priority is fair.



> If anyone has any other questions, please let me know...  I'll be here all week.



How far out did you make your reservation?

Have a GREAT trip!


----------



## Denise L (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your first villa assignment  . I can't believe they made any with a concrete wall view...that wasn't a view category!  And yes, I did hear that Friday would have the least amount of villas available. I doubt that we will ever check in on a Friday.

I hope that you have a great week and a nice view of WKORV-N and the pirate pool area.  It was always a quiet a peaceful time over on that side.  What floor are you on?  How is the weather? Has the staff been nice?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 17, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> How far out did you make your reservation?
> 
> Have a GREAT trip!




Exactly, 12 months out to the minute.   

The other interesting thing is the room assigner has all information they need to assign you a room.  They know what rooms you've had in the past.  They have the date/time stamp of your reservation.  He told us our parking lot view room we had last year was one of the best ocean view rooms they have.  It has a FULL ocean view almost ocean front.  However, since I've only been here a few times you don't know what can or cannot be a good view.  Now, that I'm facing North I'd say he is correct.  Our view from our couch is ocean view but from the dining room table it is the buildings next door.  We are overlooking the pirate ship.  I'm much happy with our room now.  The other room's patio was like an apartment. 

I'll definitely have fun...


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 17, 2007)

I wouldn't particularly want the rooms with the patios, but the patios are a lot larger than the lanais in the other units and I think they are better than the equivalent rooms across the pool (in building 3) that just look on out to the top of the pool bar. Glad they moved you to a better room. I hope have a better view.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here's are the pictures of the patio...  from rooms 2205/2207.  We did get moved to a better view room in my opinion.  I can see how some people might like these patios.

This is patio for room 2207.  These rooms are the closest to the lobby near the sales office.






Here's the patio for room 2205 (studio side- one of the 2 studios that have a patio)






here's the view our room now.  It's not the best ocean view but I like it better.






I have the door open now and the pirate ship kids are noisy.  So, if you don't like noise don't pick this side.  I'm thinking the park side might be the best side if you don't get a top floor unit facing the pool.






I'm off to snorkel... Ha-ha...  Have a great day!


----------



## Denise L (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks  for the great photos  !

The pirate ship kids should all take a nap at the same time, and it will be quiet in the early afternoon. We were there at 1pm one day and there was not a single person in the pirate pool.  Most of WKORV-N was like that during our stay.

Say hi to our turtle friends out there!


----------



## Denise L (Nov 17, 2007)

This was our view from Bldg 3 this year:






This was our view from Bldg 2 last year (also in my signature):


----------



## oneohana (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your photos. I asked one time about the "pirate ship" and was told it is a whaling ship.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 17, 2007)

oneohana said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos. I asked one time about the "pirate ship" and was told it is a whaling ship.



You are probably right.... LOL...


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 17, 2007)

Denise L said:


> I hope that you have a great week and a nice view of WKORV-N and the pirate pool area.  It was always a quiet a peaceful time over on that side.  What floor are you on?  How is the weather? Has the staff been nice?




Now, we are on the 4th floor.

Weatherwise it is windy but nice.  Probably in the low 80s.   I can't decide if I like summer better or not.  It is definitely greener this time of the year.  The skies are mostly clear but some rolling clouds.

Oh, they added a hot dog stand by the BBQs.  Did DeniseL have that last week?  We also waited 30 minutes last night for a table at the restaurant.  They said that we could eat at the Buffet at the North side but we decided to wait.  Once the restaurant opens on the North side it should be so much better.  

We did go snorkeling and the water was great.  LOTS of stuff to see.

The resort is pretty empty today as we got lounge chairs right by the pool slide.  I don't think that will be the case tomorrow.

The staff is very nice even the room assigner/manager guy.  He has a really tough job and I wouldn't want it.

I met a lady in the elevator and she was going to the 6th floor.  I said, "Wow, you got a great floor."  She commented that they checked in yesterday (Friday) but didn't like their view.  So, they were moving today to a better unit.  So, I guess they move you if you make a big enough stink.  I wouldn't move though.  I'd make a big stink but no way would I move during a short 7 night trip.

I took pictures of the bad rooms from the outside.  When, I download them I'll show them to you.  It also looks like at the end of building 2 closest to the lobby that the rooms are 1 bedroom.  From counting the rooms it looked like they had 30 full 2 bedroom units facing the pool.  In reality that isn't very many.  I'll have to count the ones on building 3.

Oh, the whale ship is still noisy but I don't mind.  I think, with Thanksgiving week it will be busier this week.

DeniseL thanks for the pictures of your view.  You definitely had a better view last year.  Next, if we get into it we'll be at the Westin Villas in Princeville.  I get to call next week.

Anyways, gotta go.  My dh is going to the presentation on Tuesday.  I'm not sure I want to go.  So, if you have any questions, he can definitely ask then.


----------



## blr666 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi, I'm going in January but staying at the hotel side, would I be able to use the pools in the timeshare side?  My kids would love the pirate ship.  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2007)

blr666 said:


> Hi, I'm going in January but staying at the hotel side, would I be able to use the pools in the timeshare side?  My kids would love the pirate ship.  Thanks.



No - the timeshare and the hotel aren't adjacent, and guests are not allowed to use pools at the other Starwood resorts.  The hotel is actually more than a mile away.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Oh, they added a hot dog stand by the BBQs.  Did DeniseL have that last week?



It was there in July of 2006 - maybe they just have it when they are busy?




> Oh, the whale ship is still noisy but I don't mind.  I think, with Thanksgiving week it will be busier this week.



Are there fewer children in the WKROV pool, since the pirate ship pool has opened?


----------



## Denise L (Nov 17, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Oh, they added a hot dog stand by the BBQs.  Did DeniseL have that last week?



Yes, the hot dog man was there the week of Nov 4-11, and he was also there last year. My 5-year-old loved the hot dog stand last year, and this year, he stood in line with my DH, and when it was his turn, the hot dog man was out of hot dogs  !  We eventually had to order a hot dog from the Pool Bar & Grill because my special needs son insisted on a "big" hot dog, versus the smaller ones I had in the refrigerator.  I will have to buy bigger hot dogs next year  , so that I don't spend $8 for just one!

Glad to hear you are on the 4th floor versus 2nd!

I'm trying not to worry about our villa assignment for March 2008. I did learn that if I ever buy another timeshare on Maui, I will fix the unit and the week. 

Enjoy your week  !!!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 18, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> It was there in July of 2006 - maybe they just have it when they are busy??



I don't remember it being there at the end of June 2006.  So, they must have just added it.  Funny because we bought hot dogs to eat for lunch.  We made them in the room and brought them down to the pool... 





DeniseM said:


> Are there fewer children in the WKROV pool, since the pirate ship pool has opened?



Sadly, I don't think it will effect much.  The Whale pool is really small.  It is probably 2 feet deep at the most.  As a parent I wouldn't go in it so, it isn't as much fun.   My 10 year old liked it for about 10 minutes.  My 6 year old lasted about 20 minutes.  This does concern me a bit since, it doesn't appear that the North has any cool pools.  I haven't checked out the other ones.  I'll do that later in the week.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay here's the picture of those yucky units.  I went down the hall and the rooms at the end of building 2 towards the lobby facing the pool are 1 bedroom units.  They are the last 2 rooms on the end.  The picture shows the one bedroom unit and then, to the left is the 2 bedroom unit.  I'll take better pictures later.  This internet is really slow to upload pictures this time around.  As you can see the patio has a wall.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Finally... The sunsets are very different here in November.  The sun sets behind the island of Lana'i (I think, that is the island).  Anyways, in the summer it is more to the right of the island so, you actually see it fading into the sea.  Very dramatic.  I was a bit disappointed with the sunset.  In the summer, everyone is lining the beaches to see it.  Tonight, I was the only one watching it.

The gym.... gosh, I really like kids but not when I'm working out!!!  The equipment is pretty dated.  They definitely have better stuff at 24 hour Fitness.  A lot of kids were using the equipment tonight about 5 kids around the age of 10.  

Oh, finally, my unit was missing the cookie sheet.  However, I called the operator and got one within 10 minutes.  I can't go a week without making those cookies...

Tina...


----------



## Denise L (Nov 18, 2007)

The pirate pool is 8 inches deep in the most shallow area, and I think 1 foot, maybe 1.5 feet deep in the deepest area? The ship is big, and takes up a lot of the space. When there were 10 kids in it, it looked crowded enough for me.  I wish it were bigger, because when it gets crowded, I can see it being crazy there. As it was, there was enough bumping and crying, and kids going up the slide backwards, to make me nervous.

My 5-year-old loved it. I went down the slide a few times, and walked around in it. The ship is so large compared to the actual water area, that it is difficult to watch your children, so sometimes you have to follow them around.  My 8-year-old liked it enough to stay for awhile. There were other 8-year-olds there, too, but more of the toddler set.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 18, 2007)

Denise: Can you suggest to Management to have high stools /tables for those two units with cement walls?  It would minimize the disappointment.


----------



## grgs (Nov 18, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Okay here's the picture of those yucky units.  I went down the hall and the rooms at the end of building 2 towards the lobby facing the pool are 1 bedroom units.  They are the last 2 rooms on the end.  The picture shows the one bedroom unit and then, to the left is the 2 bedroom unit.  I'll take better pictures later.  This internet is really slow to upload pictures this time around.  As you can see the patio has a wall.
> [/IMG]



When we went in June 2006, we must have been in 2307--the unit right above.    I remember noticing those big patios from our lanai and thinking the extra space would nice, but now I can see that the wall cuts off the view.  I think Cathyb's suggestion of a bar height table & chair set would make those patios better.

Glorian


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 20, 2007)

This week is sure going fast!!!

I walked down the beach North.  The beach is a lot more crowded than in the past.  But still beautiful.  Some of the bushes had been cut back. 

I walked the grounds of WKORV-N and it is BIG.  WOW...  I liked the bar area.  I'll have to check it out more tomorrow.

Today, we drove up the volcano.  We had a lot of fun.  Very few people.  Afterwards, I timed it so that we could have dinner at Mama's Fish House.  Our first visit ever since, we were waiting for our kids to be older.  OMGosh... the food was heavenly.  Dh wants to eat there every year now!

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay... I went to the Owner's update and got the following information on room assignments.

Generally... so this all depends who did a split stay, etc... and whether you want a full two bedroom or split the units.

For Ocean View Rooms:

Friday Check-in is assigned to building 4.

Saturday Check-in is assigned to front half of buildings 2 & 3

Sunday Check-in is assigned to back half of buildings 2 & 3

SO... I was extremely lucky to get into building 2.

Also, he told us about 5% of ocean front owners turn their units in for points.   They also get about 40% turning in points for oceanview.  I thought, that was high but that's what he said.  So, room availability will also be based on that as well.

We asked about Princeville and our sales rep was disappointed with its location.  There will be a shuttle between the Villas & Hotel as it will be too far apart.  There is no real beach at the Villas.  There is a walkway but it isn't Westin approved (not paved).  So, in Princeville you'll have to drive to the beach.  The resort will have the same views as seen at the Cliff's Club.  I'm trying to do an internal trade there for next summer so, I was a bit disappointed.  We'll still go as we'll be spending our 2nd week on the Poipu side at the Marriott Waiohai.  I really like the Princeville side so, at least my expectations have been set.

Other than that not much else new.  Well gotta go...

Oh, the water this morning at the beach was all the way to the green part.  Very little beach.  I can feel the weather changing like winter is coming...

Oh, did anyone notice the new shopping center??? across from Safeway?  Do you think it would be a shopping center?  

Talk to you all later...  Tina


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 20, 2007)

It's funny when you here a SVO Sales Rep dissing WPORV - no, it is not an OceanFront location - and is not overly close to the Hotel (but not that far away).  Have you used Google Earth (or such) to see the location (at the end of Wylie Road) - it is a great location at the end of the road with four buildings residing next to the cliffs tucked between 2 world class golf courses.  I have maps of the building locations - I am very happy with our purchase (site unseen).

It is walking distance to the Queens Bath, Anini Beach - and a short drive to many spectactular spots.

Are they selling WPORV at WKORV??? If not, I would have to wonder if his true disappointment is that they don't sell WPORV.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 20, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> It's funny when you here a SVO Sales Rep dissing WPORV - no, it is not an OceanFront location - and is not overly close to the Hotel (but not that far away).  Have you used Google Earth (or such) to see the location (at the end of Wylie Road) - it is a great location at the end of the road with four buildings residing next to the cliffs tucked between 2 world class golf courses.  I have maps of the building locations - I am very happy with our purchase (site unseen).
> 
> It is walking distance to the Queens Bath, Anini Beach - and a short drive to many spectactular spots.
> 
> Are they selling WPORV at WKORV??? If not, I would have to wonder if his true disappointment is that they don't sell WPORV.




I'm sorry he said negative things about your resort.  He was trying to sell us Princeville though.  I guess, since we already own here at WKORV and we didn't want another unit.  He was really pushing the EOY.  He thought we should be 3* people.  We have too many timeshares to add another to our plate so, we passed.  He did make it sound like Westin was not going to promote the walkway to the beach since it wasn't safe for everyone to use.  Hopefully, they don't do anything to get rid of it.

I'm glad to hear WPORV is near Queen's Bath & Anini Beach.  I love both places.  I like the Princeville side so, I can't wait to see the place.  I'd love to see the building maps.  You can e-mail them to me or post them here. 

I just got stung by a bee outside so, I thought I come in and wait out the sting pain...    The waves are HUGE outside.  Snorkeling is not good today at all.  You can't see a thing.


----------



## glenn1000 (Nov 20, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> The waves are HUGE outside.  Snorkeling is not good today at all.  You can't see a thing.



Try Black Rock. We took the shuttle to the Sheraton late this morning and had excellent snorklng conditions. It's a bit more protected there. Two large turtles were swimming all around the numereous snorklers. We rented boogie boards yesterday and went to Fleming Beach about six miles north. With the big surf it was as good as it gets!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 20, 2007)

No worries - I like the location - it would be better to be OF, but that is not going to happen with Princeville (or surrounds) - but the location is great at the end of Wylie Road.  ''Google Earth' not only give a great view of the location - also people posts photos of local sites. {Secret Beach is also walkable}

I found the maps on-line.  It was for an survey for traffic impact performed by SVO.  I may be able to find the site - something like the Hanelei (Princeville) Homeowners Association

This is the 2nd time I heard a SVO salesperson at WKORV talking bad about WPORV - and you have to wonder what their motivation is?  No doubt this could get back to management - thus career-limiting.  So... I would guess there is more here...


----------



## Westin5Star (Nov 20, 2007)

I can't wait for our next visit to WKORV from December 1-8 (about 1.5 weeks away and again from January 6-13.  We are staying in our OF Deluxe in December and we traded WKV points for January so we likely will get IV unless our 5* somehow makes a difference.  We love this place.

Like David, we also bought WPORV sight unseen.  Princeville is awesome and I have looked at Google Earth.  The path is walking distance to the beach and I have seen photos of it from a sales person at WKV (I had already bought).  We are looking forward to the swim up bars at both WLR and WPORV!  Time will tell if WPORV or WKORV will be "THE SPOT"; maybe they both will be, just different.


----------



## Kazakie (Nov 21, 2007)

*Complete lack of customer service*



ciscogizmo1 said:


> So, we offered to give up our two bedroom for a one bedroom to get a better view.  So, the lightbulb clicked on for him.  So, he started clicking on the computer.  Guess what, we do have a 2 bedroom unit for you.



Our experience at the Westin was equally as disappointing, the reservation was made 11 months out (4 * owner), and we were told the place was wide open (and none of the deluxe units were booked yet) - to no avail, we still got a crappy room (on the reservation we even said we'd go from a deluxe 2br to a standard 2br for the best room).  

We checked in late on Friday (around 8pm) and got a 2nd floor room deluxe room facing the road.  I find it hard to understand why we weren't upgraded, but even harder to comprehend why we got stuck on the 2nd floor.

Saturday morning we asked about changing rooms (the road noise is so loud I couldn't sleep) and was told they were sold out and even if they had any empty rooms/no-show it's policy not to move anyone until Monday after all the Fri/Sat/Sun timeshare owners checkin.  After two sleepless nights we asked first thing Monday about changing rooms and were told none were available (the desk person literally said, we can't change your room so why don't you just go buy some sleep medication).  I asked to speak to the manager, we offered to go to a standard 2br and was assured there was nothing the entire week, then we finally offered to cram into a 1br to get moved.  

Finally they miraculous found a 2br (I wonder where it was hiding).   

Why is it that (a) we got such a low floor in the first place (when first to book and 4*) and (b) why does management make you virtually give up your first born to "find" you another room? 

-> On the only positive note, they did move all of our stuff while we were out-and about on the island


----------



## cindi (Nov 21, 2007)

Kazakie said:


> Our experience at the Westin was equally as disappointing, the reservation was made 11 months out (4 * owner), and we were told the place was wide open (and none of the deluxe units were booked yet) - to no avail, we still got a crappy room (on the reservation we even said we'd go from a deluxe 2br to a standard 2br for the best room).
> 
> We checked in late on Friday (around 8pm) and got a 2nd floor room deluxe room facing the road.  I find it hard to understand why we weren't upgraded, but even harder to comprehend why we got stuck on the 2nd floor.
> 
> ...



So where did they end up moving you to? Hopefully much more satisfactory?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 21, 2007)

Kazakie said:


> Our experience at the Westin was equally as disappointing, the reservation was made 11 months out (4 * owner), and we were told the place was wide open (and none of the deluxe units were booked yet) - to no avail, we still got a crappy room (on the reservation we even said we'd go from a deluxe 2br to a standard 2br for the best room).



I am confused about this?  Are you saying you own a Deluxe unit at WKORV, but stated that you would take a Premium unit instead if that gave you a better location?  I thought you were a Marriott owner - and not a WKORV owner?

The 11 month point is within the Owners reservation window - why was Deluxe vs. Premium even a consideration - if you own Deluxe that is what you get - and if you own Premium then that is what you get  (because as an Owner you are paying the correponding MFs that go with this unit).  You cannot expect to change at this point - and if they verbally told you this - they were wrong - since it goes againts how the SVO system works.

Only at the 8-month (or less) point would you even be able to attempt to switch unit types as a SVN exchange (thus losing View priority). Which part of the reservation would ever say that they would switch you?  It doesn't exist on the reservation confirmation template that is sent out.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 21, 2007)

Westin5Star said:


> I can't wait for our next visit to WKORV from December 1-8 (about 1.5 weeks away and again from January 6-13.  We are staying in our OF Deluxe in December and we traded WKV points for January so we likely will get IV unless our 5* somehow makes a difference.  We love this place.
> 
> Like David, we also bought WPORV sight unseen.  Princeville is awesome and I have looked at Google Earth.  The path is walking distance to the beach and I have seen photos of it from a sales person at WKV (I had already bought).  We are looking forward to the swim up bars at both WLR and WPORV!  Time will tell if WPORV or WKORV will be "THE SPOT"; maybe they both will be, just different.



Sorry we are going to miss you at WKORV - we will be coming in about 6PM on Saturday the 8th.  This is why we bought OF - now to see where we end up?  I was the first to call in 12 months in advance.  Have a great stay.

There is a swim up bar planned at WPORV - I hadn't heard this.  At least with WPORV there won't be a resort extension like at WKORV with WKORV-N and then WKORV-NN and beyond.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Kazakie said:


> Our experience at the Westin was equally as disappointing, the reservation was made 11 months out (4 * owner), and we were told the place was wide open (and none of the deluxe units were booked yet) - to no avail, we still got a crappy room (on the reservation we even said we'd go from a deluxe 2br to a standard 2br for the best room).
> 
> We checked in late on Friday (around 8pm) and got a 2nd floor room deluxe room facing the road.  I find it hard to understand why we weren't upgraded, but even harder to comprehend why we got stuck on the 2nd floor.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry you were disappointed too.  I saw several people talking to the room assigner on Friday night.  I wonder if you were one of them.  I don't know if you read my notes but I found out in my case since we own an oceanview room that the better check-in day is Saturday.  I also, think as more people post about their room assignments we'll get better educated on how the system works.

In your case, as for a deluxe unit I would find out what is the best check-in date to get the better units so you don't end up in this situation again.  I have a feeling that they don't have as many room available for check-in for any of the views on Fridays.  I really would go talk to the room assigner.  He really explained to me how the whole thing works with the room assignments.  He was very friendly and knowledgeable.  I almost want to get him a gift because he definitely has a hard job.  

Also, I find it hard to believe that none of the deluxe unit owners made their reservation 12 months out.  That's another thing you get from the room assigner as well.  He had all our history of what time made our reservation, what room we requested, what room we got from all our visits.  Maybe the deluxes are done differently but I would definitely go talk to him to find out how to get the best room in the future.  He knew how many people made a 2 bedroom request for Friday night and the answer was 1.  We were the only owners that requested a 2 bedroom unit in an oceanview unit for Friday check-in.  At least that is what he told us.

Trust me I'm not happy that I have to learn the system to get a better room but I don't want to end up like I did this time with an undesirable room.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 21, 2007)

Westin5Star said:


> I can't wait for our next visit to WKORV from December 1-8 (about 1.5 weeks away and again from January 6-13.  We are staying in our OF Deluxe in December and we traded WKV points for January so we likely will get IV unless our 5* somehow makes a difference.  We love this place.
> 
> Like David, we also bought WPORV sight unseen.  Princeville is awesome and I have looked at Google Earth.  The path is walking distance to the beach and I have seen photos of it from a sales person at WKV (I had already bought).  We are looking forward to the swim up bars at both WLR and WPORV!  Time will tell if WPORV or WKORV will be "THE SPOT"; maybe they both will be, just different.



Wow... you are so lucky you get to go twice in 2 months.  I'm jealous.  I'm sure you'll have a great time.  The resort is very pretty.  I love the beach that is out front.  It is awesome.  ENJOY your trip.  Also, keep us posted on your room assignments.


----------



## Westin5Star (Nov 21, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Sorry we are going to miss you at WKORV - we will be coming in about 6PM on Saturday the 8th.  This is why we bought OF - now to see where we end up?  I was the first to call in 12 months in advance.  Have a great stay.
> 
> There is a swim up bar planned at WPORV - I hadn't heard this.  At least with WPORV there won't be a resort extension like at WKORV with WKORV-N and then WKORV-NN and beyond.



Yes- I still owe you dinner for all of your TS help.  If you reconsider going to the HOA meeting let me know.  I will give you my proxy.  We had the previous owner call in to reserve our room approximately in March so hopefully we will still get 5th or 6th floor.  

I'm cannot remember where I saw the swim up bar at WPORV.  It was on a resort map that showed the layout of the rooms / pools / lobby etc.  My wife and I used to get plenty of use out of those at Sandals before we had the kids.  It is nice to not have to get out of the pool to get a drink.  I know that things can change as I remember reading that something was taken out of WKORV or WKORV (a lazy river maybe?) after the original layout was announced.


----------



## 3girlsndad (Nov 22, 2007)

*First visit coming soon*

Hi Everyone-

My family are new owners of WKORVN OV and we are going over on Jan. 11th and I'm concerned about two things:

1. This Friday check-in thing has me nervous.  We're actually flying in on the 10th and staying near the airport and arriving the next day.  Any thoughts?

2. I naively assumed we'd get a great room with a view that we paid for.  Are there true differences in the OV's?  We are using both the suite and one bedroom on this trip this year.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Steve in Seattle


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 23, 2007)

3girlsndad said:


> Hi Everyone-
> 
> My family are new owners of WKORVN OV and we are going over on Jan. 11th and I'm concerned about two things:
> 
> ...




We are at WKORV now.  I'm the original poster.  In my opinion, the rooms at WKORV-N seemed to have prettier views.  It seems like they thought out the views more carefully with that resort.  Hopefully, you won't have same issues as we did..  When I get home I'll post pictures of WKORV-N as well.  I took tons of the grounds.


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 23, 2007)

Steve:

There are no parking lot or road views at WKORV-N like there are at WKORV. They do have a couple of rooms with a large patio but with a wall as the OP had at WKORV. They are located right on top of the restaurant area. They'd actually have a nice view if you're standing up, but not if you're sitting down.

As an owner there, you will get the view that you paid for. However, there are some differences whether you are on a low floor or high floor. some of the differences are a matter of preference (e.g. kiddie pool view or main pool view for IV rooms). Don't sweat it too much. You'll be in paradise no matter what!


----------



## Kazakie (Nov 23, 2007)

cindi said:


> So where did they end up moving you to? Hopefully much more satisfactory?



Tuesday the moved us to another deluxe room that was pool view (so no road noise)


----------



## Kazakie (Nov 23, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> I am confused about this?  Are you saying you own a Deluxe unit at WKORV, but stated that you would take a Premium unit instead if that gave you a better location?  I thought you were a Marriott owner - and not a WKORV owner?



We were with 4* owners of a Deluxe 2br unit.  



DavidnRobin said:


> The 11 month point is within the Owners reservation window - why was Deluxe vs. Premium even a consideration - if you own Deluxe that is what you get - and if you own Premium then that is what you get  (because as an Owner you are paying the correponding MFs that go with this unit).  You cannot expect to change at this point - and if they verbally told you this - they were wrong - since it goes againts how the SVO system works.



There have been several reported incidents of WKORV owners being upgraded at the resort.

At the time of reservation we were told we were the first to book a deluxe room for that week (so should get top floor) and be in the front of the que to be upgraded to a better view.  We requested that we would take a standard 2br to have a view - which means IF a view upgrade is available to a standard 2br and a deluxe 2br, it should go to the 4* owner who booked first - most likely us. 

The non-upgrade could be understandable, the low floor is very disappointing, but having to beg and plead for a room change (when one is available) because you cannot sleep is just inexcusable and obviously horrible customer service.  




			
				Kazakie said:
			
		

> Why is it that (a) we got such a low floor in the first place (when first to book and 4*) and (b) why does management make you virtually give up your first born to "find" you another room?


----------



## 3girlsndad (Nov 24, 2007)

*Thanks Cisco!*

Thanks Cisco for posting your photos when they're ready.  I'm so anxious to return and see it in person for myself!  This is a great moment for me personally as we're flying my parents over to join us.  Kinda one of those "giving back" opportunities.  Every photo or video that I've been able to scour up I've forwarded on to my folks in Arizona.  Your pics will be greatly appreciated!

Steve


----------



## divenski (Nov 24, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Okay... I went to the Owner's update and got the following information on room assignments.
> 
> Generally... so this all depends who did a split stay, etc... and whether you want a full two bedroom or split the units.
> 
> ...



Is the above really true, and can anyone else confirm that this is the room assignment policy? This just doesn't seem right as it means that a Friday check-in is potentially stuck in Bld4 no matter when they called. Seems like a good topic to bring up at the owner's meeting, and that there should be some sort of rotation system, etc.

The only good news is that if 40% of owners turn in their weeks for points and/or options, then most of the "bad" rooms should go to exchangers, and renters. However, I bet that this % varies a lot with the time of year, and that many more owners use their week during summer, spring break, and other popular weeks.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 25, 2007)

divenski said:


> Is the above really true, and can anyone else confirm that this is the room assignment policy? This just doesn't seem right as it means that a Friday check-in is potentially stuck in Bld4 no matter when they called. Seems like a good topic to bring up at the owner's meeting, and that there should be some sort of rotation system, etc.
> 
> The only good news is that if 40% of owners turn in their weeks for points and/or options, then most of the "bad" rooms should go to exchangers, and renters. However, I bet that this % varies a lot with the time of year, and that many more owners use their week during summer, spring break, and other popular weeks.



Unfortunately, because Westin has check-ins 7 days a week that is how it works.  The room assigner explained that Westin does not dictate the check-in days like a Marriott timeshare is.  Mostly likely with a Marriott the check-ins will be split between the check-in days to control maid service.  With Westin technically you can check-in any day.  You can take your 2 bedroom unit of 7 nights and convert it to a 1 bedroom for 13 nights.  I like this feature and I'm not sure I'd want to give it up.  Also, if you read the entire thread you'll notice I was never assigned to building 4.  I got a unit in building 2.   It all just depends on who was there the previous week, etc...  The room assigner did say for the week I was checking more one bedroom units were being used that 2 bedroom units.  Had we requested a 1 bedroom unit we would have gotten a better view.  However, since we needed both sides of the unit there was a limited number of units available.

Finally, I did go over to buidling 4 and honestly, I can say now I'd be okay with it.  I wouldin't love it but I'd be okay with that view.  Also, if I remember correctly there are only 6 2 bedroom units facing the ocean.

I'll post a link to the new pictures I took in the next post.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay... I'm back..

Here are some things I noticed about my visit this trip...

CROWDS --- between Thanksgiving & Summer Weeks there is no comparison.  It is SOOOOO much more crowded in the summer. One of the main differences I noticed was that there were hardly any teenagers there this week.  Our school district just happens to give you the entire week of Thanksgiving off from school.  Hot tubs were empty.  There were tons of lounge chairs available even under the shade umbrellas

SUNSET ---  the sun is definitely setting behind the island of Lanai in the fall.  In the summer, the sunset is between the two islands.  You can see the sunset from your lanai if you are facing the pool in building 3 in the summer.

NEW TO US --- the hot dog vendor by the BBQs (however, he was only there on SAT & SUN)...  a computer in the lobby to print boarding passes...   Hammocks at the pool...

WEATHER --- definitely warmer in the summer.  We had two days of good snorkeling on SAT & SUN.  Then, when snorkeled on TUES the visiability was bad.  The waves got much bigger as the week progressed.   Almost unswimmable.  The resort staff kept commenting that winter had arrived and it would be like this until next year.  It rained on us about 2 to 3 of the 7 days we were there.  One day it rained so much we were stuck in our unit for a few hours.  Another day were outside swimming and it rained alot.

MAINTENANCE ---  we were in the 1st building built.  The furniture definitely getting dirty.  The grout on the floors were dirty too but not too bad (I've seen worst in my kitchen).  The pool chair cushions look pretty bad.  It never occured to me that they just left them out in the rain.  I like how WRORV - North just did away with cushions.

WKORV - North --- things I noticed... The pool was not heated on their side.  Nobody was sitting at their pools ever.  I was surprised because I thought this would make our side more crowded but it didn't.  One of the pools has a volleyball net area... The units have exterior hallways.. the ground floor units do not have balconies...  all the views seemed nicer on that side... the studios had balconies...  The BBQ area had covered awnings for the tables if you ate outside...  Actually, we used WKROV-North BBQs because it was less crowded and closer to our unit.

MISSING ....  a playground for the kids with slide, etc.. A closer path to the beach for building 2.  They closed the makeshift pathway from building 2 to the beach on Monday or so.  So, you had to walk near building 3 to enter the beach.  In kitchen, I wish they supplied you with a cleaner in a spray bottle like many Marriotts do.

CHAIR HOGS ---- You know who you are...  One day we went to the pool and sat down near an umbrella.  We noticed the chair next to us was being saved that was under the umbrella.  After an hour a pool attendant came by and removed the towels but left the boogie boards.  So, we took it over and moved the boards to behind the chair.  We stayed there all morning to afternoon probably 4 hours.  The person came back to claim their chairs.  They were mad and were gone for 4 hours.  We asked them where they went and they said that they went to the Aquarium and they thought their friends were sitting there.  We told them to ask the pool attendant if they had an issue.  Now, mind you there are plenty of lounges available.  We told her she can take the one down there since we've been here all day.  She was pissed.  PLEASE PEOPLE... Think... 

KITCHEN SUPPLIES --- we were missing a tea kettle, peeler & cookie sheet.  I got the tea kettle & peeler from the studio side.  I called for cookie sheet and it was brought to me within 10 minutes.  Maid service also gave us plenity of cleaning supplies.  We got enough dishwasher packets that I only had to use one from my supplies (I buy dishwasher tablets for timesharing).  We got enough laundry soap to do 6 loads so, I had to use some of my own laundry soap but not much.  Plus, you got liquid dish soap.  Also, they gave us more coffee & tea packets even though we don't drink coffee.  Oh, the knives were very dull.  Very difficult to cut Flank Steak with.

OVERALL SATISFICATION --- we were seriously considering selling our unit and buying a Marriott unit in Maui since we own other Marriotts.  Well, we visited the Marriott resort and decided that Westin has a better beach for snorkeling which is what we love to do.  Also, I thought in my mind that the Marriott Maui had a better pool slide.  Well, they don't so...  I'm quite happy with our pool.  Besides, the Marriott units are way more expensive than we paid for our unit originally.  So, I'm very HAPPY with our purchase..

RESTAURANTS --- We ate at the following places:  Westin Ocean Bar & Grill (at the resort)-- food okay (we had a 20 minute wait for the table), Fish & Company (for lunch-- service was horribly slow.. food pretty good),  Mama's Fishhouse (for dinner-- excellent food but very expensive however, this will be a must do for us on every visit to Maui), Hula Grill -- (at Whaler's Village for dinner... good food consider how inexpensive it was with an ocean view) & Ono Bar & Grill (at the Westin Hotel for Thanksgiving Dinner... It was expensive and crowded.  We didn't think it was worth the price of the Buffet & Drinks for 2 adults & 2 kids came to $200).  The Westin Hotel  was also the hotel site for basketball players at the Invitional.  Also, they gave us a horrible table.  It rained on us most of the dinner.  We will never return for T-Day dinner.

GROCERY STORE --- The Star Market was EXCELLENT as far as choices go.  We did shop at Safeway but the produce was better at Star Market so, we shopped there the rest of the trip.  As you can see from our restaurant places we eat in alot.

I took a ton of new photos.  You can see them by clicking the link below.  Note that the new pictures start on page 10.  The earlier pages are from earlier visits.  I tried to be careful to label the pictures between WKORV & WKORV - North.  

I'll add more information as I think of it...

http://community.webshots.com/album/417987148ihlBFI?vhost=community&start=108


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 29, 2007)

Great photos - thanks for the update.

btw - on a related issue discussed on this thread.  I got a welcome notice from WKORV/SVO regarding our upcoming visit.  At the bottom of the email was the following:

*Important Information Regarding Your Reservation *

• Every effort will be made to meet your special requests, including your Villa assignment requests. 
• When booking during the Home Resort Preference Period (12-8 months prior to check-in), Owners at The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas can expect to receive the view and villa type owned.  
• Villa assignments are made based solely on the date and time of the reservation. 
• Villa assignment requests will be noted in your reservation, but are not guaranteed to be fulfilled. 
• In the event of multiple week stays, every effort will be made to keep you in the same villa for the entire stay.   
• Unforeseen events or circumstances beyond our control may result in last-minute changes. As a result, villa assignment or special requests that have been fulfilled will not be released or confirmed prior to the check-in process on the day of arrival.
• For Security reasons, neither the resort staff nor Owner Services will confirm specific villa assignment prior to the check-in process on the day of arrival. . 
• Changes made to the length of a reservation (changing the arrival or departure date) or to a different size villa (other than releasing one side of the lockoff) will result in a loss of priority in the queue for fulfilling requests.


----------



## Quimby4 (Nov 29, 2007)

I am looking forward to our Friday check in on May 2008.  We will plan for a street view, bring ear plugs and hope for a better room.   Can't be as bad as the construction noise in Sept 2006 from the North development.  We had a great view of the cranes, tractor etc.  I am the worlds lightest sleeper....

So my question...Why aren't the North pools heated?  No heater?  Broken heaters?  Anyone know this answer?  Maybe DavidnRobin will find out during their trip.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 29, 2007)

Quimby4 said:


> I am looking forward to our Friday check in on May 2008.  We will plan for a street view, bring ear plugs and hope for a better room.   Can't be as bad as the construction noise in Sept 2006 from the North development.  We had a great view of the cranes, tractor etc.  I am the worlds lightest sleeper....
> 
> So my question...Why aren't the North pools heated?  No heater?  Broken heaters?  Anyone know this answer?  Maybe DavidnRobin will find out during their trip.



I will try and find out what I can - but I have little interest in WKORV-N since I do not own there.


----------



## Denise L (Nov 29, 2007)

When we were there earlier this month, the North pools were not heated one day, but then two days later, they were. My DH who will only go into heated pools was happy to get in, so I know that the heaters were working  .


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 29, 2007)

CiscoGizmo, I visited your site to view the pictures.  Thanks for sharing them! I bought WKORV-N site unseen and it's nice to see what I bought.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 30, 2007)

LisaRex said:


> CiscoGizmo, I visited your site to view the pictures.  Thanks for sharing them! I bought WKORV-N site unseen and it's nice to see what I bought.


  I love the grounds at WKORV-N.   They are beautiful...  I actually like them better than our side.  (shhhhh--- don't tell anyone though)..


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Denise L said:


> When we were there earlier this month, the North pools were not heated one day, but then two days later, they were. My DH who will only go into heated pools was happy to get in, so I know that the heaters were working  .


  Could be?  My kids swim in their pool 3 or 4 times.  My dh and I did not.  It wasn't heated the times we went.  I remember when WKORV opened they had the same issue.  Also, if you look at my photo links all the pool pictures of WKORV-N were taken in the middle of the day and nobody was in the pools.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 30, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Great photos - thanks for the update.
> 
> btw - on a related issue discussed on this thread.  I got a welcome notice from WKORV/SVO regarding our upcoming visit.  At the bottom of the email was the following:
> 
> ...



Interesting... do people call before hand to get their room assignments?  I don't, but I can see how that can be an issue.  I remember getting an e-mail from them too prior to my vacation.  I can't find it in my e-mails so, I'll have to look later to see if it said the same thing.

I'm more disappointed with some of the views that are clearly not ocean view.  Now, there isn't anything that can be done about it since the weeks have already been sold as ocean view.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 30, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> I will try and find out what I can - but I have little interest in WKORV-N since I do not own there.


  The grounds are beautiful.  You should at least walk over there.  I like the pool set up too especially since they painted the pool bottoms grey.


----------



## Westin5Star (Dec 2, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Wow... you are so lucky you get to go twice in 2 months.  I'm jealous.  I'm sure you'll have a great time.  The resort is very pretty.  I love the beach that is out front.  It is awesome.  ENJOY your trip.  Also, keep us posted on your room assignments.



We just checked in and got our OFD rooms 3627 & 9.  We had reserved in about March or so for this trip which was only about 9 months out.  I am so happy to get the 6th floor.  I am not sure if we were one of the first 4 to reserve or if our 5* made a difference.  

I looked down from our balcony and WOW.  I remember reading that the trees were cut but they look VERY THICK down about the 2nd and 3rd floors.  I was here in October of 2006 and again in January 2007 and I do not remember them being anywhere close to this thick.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Westin5Star said:


> We just checked in and got our OFD rooms 3627 & 9.  We had reserved in about March or so for this trip which was only about 9 months out.  I am so happy to get the 6th floor.  I am not sure if we were one of the first 4 to reserve or if our 5* made a difference.
> 
> I looked down from our balcony and WOW.  I remember reading that the trees were cut but they look VERY THICK down about the 2nd and 3rd floors.  I was here in October of 2006 and again in January 2007 and I do not remember them being anywhere close to this thick.



I'm glad to hear you got a great room.  Sometimes we regret not buying OF or OFD.   Enjoy your stay...


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 2, 2007)

So sweet, Westin5Star. Take lots of pictures for us!


----------



## saluki (Dec 13, 2007)

DavidnRobin said:


> Sorry we are going to miss you at WKORV - we will be coming in about 6PM on Saturday the 8th.



David-

We are missing your "report from the field". Got that laptop with you?


----------



## Troopers (Mar 2, 2008)

FYI...

Just returned from WKORV...I checked in on a Friday for an 2 bedroom OV and was assigned in building 3, 5th floor (south side of the south building, rooms 3519/3517).  I was very pleasd!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Mar 2, 2008)

R Chen said:


> FYI...
> 
> Just returned from WKORV...I checked in on a Friday for an 2 bedroom OV and was assigned in building 3, 5th floor (south side of the south building, rooms 3519/3517).  I was very pleasd!



Great... They told us it was luck of the draw so, somebody must have checked out early or something like that.  Otherwise, you'd normally get building 4 unless there happens to be availability elsewhere.  I've said that all along.  Tina


----------



## gomike (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone have an aerial pic or drawing of the resort and can point out which is building 1 2 3 4?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Denise put up a map on one of the stickies.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 27, 2008)

gomike said:


> Does anyone have an aerial pic or drawing of the resort and can point out which is building 1 2 3 4?



Look at the Stickie labeled Owner Resources.  It has all the maps.  That is so nice!  Thanks, Denise!


----------

